# Useless stuff that you thought would be cool.



## NomadicMedic (Dec 14, 2012)

My service likes to buy gizmos and toys. Under the heading of "useless stuff that I thought would be cool" is the temperature sensor that comes with our LP15s. 

This is a little sticky, silver, heart-shaped item that plugs into the life pack 15 to measure skin temperature. I thought this would be a godsend, compared to the temp strips that we carried prior. Not so much. They either read ridiculously high or ridiculously low. 

Oh well. Seemed like a good idea at the time.

What does your service carry that you thought would be a great idea until you tried to use it?


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 14, 2012)

Sleek red clamshell suitcases, instead of rolling Stanley too chests, to carry centralized ACLS materials across the campus.
THIS:







VERSUS THIS:






Not to scale, suitcase holds 3/5 what the toolchest does.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 14, 2012)

We bought special straps that were supposed to better immobilize an athletic helmet to a backboard, they were made of neoprene I think. They ended up covering half the athletes face, and were almost impossible to attach.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 14, 2012)

OB kits. Who needs those?!


----------



## Aidey (Dec 15, 2012)

Our county shelled out for new LSBs and strap systems, so everything matches. The straps are similar to spider straps, but each cross strap is _removable _and they have _plastic clips_.

I think the only sets that are still in one piece are the ones still attached to LSBs that haven't been used yet.


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 15, 2012)

my paramedic license?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 15, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> my paramedic license?



Like x1000000000


----------

